# Can you filter by exposure bias value?



## eschurr (Jul 13, 2013)

I would like to find all of my files that have a +1 or -1 exposure bias value.  Lightroom reports those values in the meta data for each picture, but  in the Filter Bar i can't find an entry for exposure bias to be able to filter on it.

would appreciate any help.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 13, 2013)

Eric, I think you can but I am away from my computer currently so I can't test my theory.
No doubt one of the heavyweights will clarify the issue before I get home but I will follow up on this thread later in case no one has sorted the issue out.

Tony Jay


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 14, 2013)

No you can't.  If you look in the Metadata Panel you will small arrows pointing to the right on the elements that can be searched on. You can also click the arrow to see the photos with the matching values.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 14, 2013)

Excellent - that is the clear answer!

Tony Jay


----------



## eschurr (Jul 15, 2013)

i appreciate the response but i was hoping someone had a nifty trick or some way to do this!


----------



## erro (Jul 15, 2013)

Perhaps Johns ListView plugin can do that?


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jul 15, 2013)

Also take a look at John R. Ellis's Any Filter. It allows you to filter on any metadata field. 

-louie


----------



## eschurr (Jul 21, 2013)

the Any Filter plugin does the trick!  Man, i love this forum!


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jul 22, 2013)

Is there any particular reason why you want to have this information. Are you trying establish a pattern ?


----------



## eschurr (Jul 22, 2013)

I shoot a lot of HDR, processed with Photomatix, and most HDR experts recommend using three photos exposed at -2ev, 0, +2ev.  My Nikon D300 can only bracket one stop at a time, so i have to shoot 5 photos at -1, -1, 0, +1, +2.  I throw away the -1 and +1 photos.  This filter makes it really easy for me to rapidly identify those exposures.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 22, 2013)

One thing to consider doing is using an external remote to handle exposures for HDR.
I use the PromoteControl - from memory it does work with Nikon cameras as well as Canons.
One can set as many exposures with gaps as big or as small as one wants.
It also gives one plenty of other functionality.
I am only suggesting this option because of the comment that you do this a lot.

http://www.promotesystems.com/products/Promote-Control.html

Tony Jay


----------



## eschurr (Jul 23, 2013)

thanks.  interesting. Looks like it can do a lot.  i shoot most of my HDR handheld, so this won't be as useful to me, but I will keep it in mind.


----------



## cogden (Jun 10, 2015)

Sadly, LR 6 still can't filter on all the meta fields. Still missing "exposure bias" is very disappointing, esp. for those who exposure bracket most/all shots. Lots of requests on forums, a trivial thing to add to the code, but no love. Luckily, it's the "ANY Filter" to the rescue.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jun 11, 2015)

Not searchable, but visible-
Library thumbnails can show Exposure Bias. Toggle [J]  or   Menu:  View > Grid View Style > Show Extras
Right-Click on one of the four spots on the thumbnail border to select 'Exposure Bias'


----------

